# What tool pouch do you use?



## kkjs (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, I am a first year apprentice and I was wondering what kind of tool pouches you guys use on the job. I picked one up from home depot but I dont really like it. 

If you guys could post pictures or just the name or link of whatever one you are using thatd be great.

Thanks


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Husky, its falling apart though.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't use a pouch.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I understand as an apprentice, you might be required to wear a pouch.
Thankfully I was never required to wear one and never have. I hate tool pouches and they are very taxing on your lower back.
I prefer a tool bag or a bucket.

PS...........Something I forgot is a nail apron. Light and great for anything from trim out to conduit bending. Perfect place for wire nuts a pair of strippers. I really like using a nail apron.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Dont forget the shoulder straps


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kkjs said:


> Hi, I am a first year apprentice and I was wondering what kind of tool pouches you guys use on the job. I picked one up from home depot but I dont really like it.
> 
> If you guys could post pictures or just the name or link of whatever one you are using thatd be great.
> 
> Thanks


These are made in the USA and are the best money can buy..:thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Klein Powerline Series. I ditched the padded belt for a 2" leather belt. It spends time hanging off my shoulder versus around my waist...lower back thanks me.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I use clc, mcguire and nicholas, homedepot nail apron, my back pockets. lol It comes down to different jobs require differnt tools. If i am working at ground level i dont use one at all. Check out this thread. leather pocket pouches,tape holders,wallets and belts


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've spent DECADES looking for the right bags so, good luck.

I currently use nylon bags with the velcro belt pad thingy. The biggest problen is that they don't reinforce the bottoms so your screwdrivers and drywall saw will poke thru and, within a couple years, you will have stuff poking out.

About 5 years ago, someone came up with the brilliantly simple idea of sewing handles on the top of their bags so you could easily pick them up and carry them without dumping the contents. Why EVERYONE hasn't done this by know is puzzling to me.










My other issues are: 1) the two wire nut pouches aren't deep enough and the wire nuts tend to fall out when fully loaded 2) the tool side isn't sectioned off _quite_ right. If they made a few tweaks, they'd be worth the $90 the go for.


Although I hate wearing bags, it is 100 times more efficient that going to a bucket/box twenty times to do a task. Sometimes you gotta suck it up and strap them on. For some jobs I will strip down to just the essential tools and ease the burden but, if I need more than a couple tools, I hate fishing around in my pockets for things.

If someone showed up to work for me without bags I'd have to send them home....or give them a shovel.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

You also have to be very carefull if you are working in finished houses. One wrong turn and you will be at the home depot looking for quick dry spackle and perry winkle blue paint!


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> These are made in the USA and are the best money can buy..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html


I have pretty much the same set-up, but I wear it
on the Occidental vest. It's not particularly heavy, but it is
easier to put the weight on my shoulders instead of the belt.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> I use clc, mcguire and nicholas, homedepot nail apron, my back pockets. lol It comes down to different jobs require differnt tools. If i am working at ground level i dont use one at all. Check out this thread. leather pocket pouches,tape holders,wallets and belts


This thread is good as well.:thumbup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/leather-pouches-38368/







.............


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> This thread is good as well.:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/leather-pouches-38368/
> 
> ...


or _much_ better :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> or _much_ better :thumbsup:


A lot of good stuff on that one.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

My observation from reading thru that other thread is that, it's not a black and white issue.

There are tasks where bags are not required and there are tasks where they are a must have. I know where to draw the line. 

I do a lot of "whatever it takes" remodel kind of work and I am always amazed at the number of tools it takes to do a seemingly simple task.

Like I said, as much as I don't like dragging around the extra weight and girth of tools bags, it's better than constantly reaching down to the floor to pick tools out of a bucket/box/bag or digging thru my pockets.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I liked Craftsman when I did houses, the leather was molded perfectly.Now it's back pocket.


----------



## akheilman (Jun 28, 2011)

Any thoughts on the Rack-A-Tiers belt?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

There really isn't a one-size-fits-all solution here.

I like using my bucket for a variety of things (tool/material caddy, pipe vice, seat, etc)...but a bucket doesn't do much good when you have to climb out on a steel beam.

The last pouch set up/rig I purchased is a "hybrid"...









....one pouch from Orange









...one from Blue









Both sit on a generic 2" web belt


The top pouch holds a tick tester, linemans, 10-in-1, *****, sharpie, pen, and pencil.

The other pouch holds wirenuts and a wiggy type tester.


Lately, the bulk of my work has been of the maintenance type....albeit 40'+ in the air.


For doing resi. type work....I use a carpenters rig...
holds more material (wirenuts, red heads, staples, pigtails , etc)..
than tools (10-in-1, linemans, rotosplit or NM strippers, tape measure, sharpie, etc).


I should really take some pictures...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I've spent DECADES looking for the right bags so, good luck.
> 
> I currently use nylon bags with the velcro belt pad thingy. The biggest problen is that they don't reinforce the bottoms so your screwdrivers and drywall saw will poke thru and, within a couple years, you will have stuff poking out.
> 
> ...


I agree ,It drives me nuts when someone is digging through their tool bag for a common tool that should be in your pouch in the first place.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone tried one of these?


----------



## I_wire240 (Oct 23, 2012)

kkjs said:


> Hi, I am a first year apprentice and I was wondering what kind of tool pouches you guys use on the job. I picked one up from home depot but I dont really like it.
> 
> If you guys could post pictures or just the name or link of whatever one you are using thatd be great.
> 
> Thanks


I really like the. Bucket Boss it has lots of places for tools plus I can see at a glance if something is missing. Had to go to a tool bag because of t he toolboxes on my truck and I hate it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> Anyone tried one of these?


I think that would be too hot in the summer.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> Anyone tried one of these?


 Aside from looking hilarious, it also looks like it'd be an awkward reach to grab each tool. Having stuff right on your hips tends to put at a natural position for your hands.

-John


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Big John said:


> Aside from looking hilarious, it also looks like it'd be an awkward reach to grab each tool. Having stuff right on your hips tends to put at a natural position for your hands.
> 
> -John


 
My luck I'd bend for something and get swatted in the nads by my hammer handle with that loop placement.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> My luck I'd bend for something and get swatted in the nads by my hammer handle with that loop placement.


Ya that is a pretty dumb place for a hammer loop isn't it


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Tool pouch? I never use one to annoying and when you need to lean over or sit down working on a low receptacle stuff falls out.

My pouch is my jeans pockets. 11in1, dikes, 9s, tic, etape, and i put a handfull of wire nuts in my front pocket.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Thee absolute best, love em. Made in the USA too.

http://www.boulderbag.com/electrian.htm


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I typically use the husky one with a few small pockets on the front and a big pocket with a divider. The only cost 10 bux, and screw drivers poke holes in the bottom in about 8 months. But it carries 3 regular screw drivers, pliers, utility knife, two small tweeker screw drivers, and a sharpie pencil. And a pair of wire strippers. If I'm using a drill often I have a mesh belt with a husky drill holster. This setup works 90% of my jobs.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

randomkiller said:


> My luck I'd bend for something and get swatted in the nads by my hammer handle with that loop placement.


It looks like the loop is in front, but it's in the back like many belt systems.

I have one of these, but not the high-vis orange.. it's pretty cool, but can't really replace a belt or tool bag.

I find it useful when I'm working in finished homes, but still need to carry more tools than could fit in my pockets. It holds them nice and secure, no risk of a tool falling out of a pocket and breaking or denting something. 

Vest-Tech has the previous model on sale for $99.. that's the one I have. I actually bought it off Amazon for $89 though.

http://www.vesttechinc.com/Purchasing.aspx


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you plan on actually wearing a tool pouch, a leather pouch is the way to go. Leather will mold to your tools and to the position where worn on your body. A leather pouch will last for many years of use. In times past, when all electricians wore a pouch, it was almost a status symbol to have the oldest, most broken in, tool pouch. 

As for as brands, Klein probably has the most options as far as volumes and possible tool arraignments in their line of pouches. Most folks say that Occidental Leather has high quality pouches, but also high price. Sears is an option. So is CLC.

You will probably try a few pouches before you find the correct one for your uses. We all have different opinions of what makes us the most efficient. You want to have the tools, that you need for the job at hand with you, but not necessarily everything that you own to weight you down. 

Good luck!


----------



## SK Sparky (Jul 8, 2011)

akheilman said:


> Any thoughts on the Rack-A-Tiers belt?


Two other electricians I work with have the rack a tiers pouch with the suspenders. It seems like a really durable pouch with a good layout for hand tools, as well as screw/marrette pockets. It seems like a better setup than my current greenlee cordura pouch. 

On a side note if you want to keep screws from falling out of your pouch break an old speaker magnet in half and throw them into the pocket with your screws. Keeps everything in a tight ball.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I understand as an apprentice, you might be required to wear a pouch.
> Thankfully I was never required to wear one and never have. I hate tool pouches and they are very taxing on your lower back.
> I prefer a tool bag or a bucket.
> 
> PS...........Something I forgot is a nail apron. Light and great for anything from trim out to conduit bending. Perfect place for wire nuts a pair of strippers. I really like using a nail apron.


I worked with a 50+ year old electrician when I was starting out he limped and swore it was 30 some years of wearing a pouch. I do not doubt it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I stated using a Dead On pouch from HD a few weeks ago, it can go on a belt or the padded shoulder strap that came with it. 










That crap in the background is the extent of the controls at an inactive well site I had to look at reactivating today. :laughing:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Keep it small and simple and make it easy to take off.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I wear 2 pouches in an effort to spread the weight across both sides of my body.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I stated using a Dead On pouch from HD a few weeks ago, it can go on a belt or the padded shoulder strap that came with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's loaded..:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Now that's loaded..:laughing:


Way too much if I was wearing it in a belt but as a shoulder pouch its ok.


----------

